# Radon Slide Marathontauglich machen



## das_chucky (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich fahre ein Slide 140 7.0 aus 2010. Es ist derzeit noch vollkommen unverändert, also Serie mit folgender Ausstattung:


RAHMEN - Alu 7005 Triple Butted, 4-Link System
DÄMPFER - Fox RP23 Pro Pedal
GABEL - Fox 32 Talas RLC mit 15QR Steckachse
FEDERWEG - Gabel: 140/120/100mm; Hinterbau: 140mm
STEUERSATZ - FSA Orbit Z semi-integriert
VORBAU - Race Face Evolve
LENKER - Race Face Evolve Riser
GRIFFE  Radon Lock-On Griff
SATTELSTÜTZE - Ritchey Pro 31,4 mm
SATTEL - Selle Italia XR Light
BREMSEN - Avid Elixir R, 185mm/185mm
SCHALTHEBEL - SRAM X9
SCHALTWERK - SRAM X9
UMWERFER - Shimano XT FD-M771
KURBEL - Shimano XT FC-M770
INNENLAGER - Shimano XT Hollowtech II
KASSETTE - Shimano XT CS-M770 11-32
KETTE - Shimano HG93
LAUFRÄDER - Shimano XT Naben, DT Swiss-Speichen, Sun Equalizer 25 Felgen
REIFEN - Schwalbe Nobby Nic Evo 2,4"
PEDALE  Shimano PD-M 520
*GEWICHT - ca 13,4kg*
FARBE - weiß
GROESSE - 22" (54cm Rahmenhöhe)
Nun habe ich im vergangenen Jahr ein paar regionale Marathons mitgefahren und festgestellt, dass ich die ganze Rennfahrerei mag...

Dieses Jahr sollen es noch ein paar Rennen mehr werden und da stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage, wie ich das Rad doch mit einem vertretbaren finanziellen Aufwand anpassen kann.

Die ganze Aktion sollte nicht viel mehr als 500 kosten...

Für konstruktive Vorschläge wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## donprogrammo (14. Februar 2011)

Reduzier den negativ Federweg auf 10%, leichte Reifen, z.B. Rocket Ron 2.4 mit leichten Schläuchen oder sogar Tubeless.

Ansonsten evtl die Übersetzung anpassen, Zweifachkurbel, 10fach Kasette.

Und um eine gestrecktere Position zu erreichen ein längeren Vorbau, das Cockpit tieferlegen, alle Spacer raus, evtl. den Vorbau umdrehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_chucky (14. Februar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort,

also Reifen sind schon sicher, ich hatte sogar an Rocket Rons in 2.25 oder die Continental Race King in 2.2 gedacht. Die Breite sollte doch für Marathons gut passen...

Was Tubeless angeht, könnte ich mir sogar einen leichteren zweiten LRS vorstellen vom Typ "Hope Pro II - NoTubes ZTR Crest" o.ä.

Das hätte dann den Vorteil, dass ich einen Trainings LRS hätte und den Guten wirklich für die Rennen aufhebe.

Kannst du mir bitte nochmal Deinen Gedankengang mit dem Antrieb erläutern. Ich bin nämlich fast der Meinung, dass ich auf schnellen flachen Abschnitten doch die 44-11 doch ab und zu brauche um mithalten zu können.

Mit dem Negativ Federweg werde ich mir definitiv auch zu Herzen nehmen. Und den Luftdruck mal anpassen. Fahre sowieso hinten immer mit geschlossenem ProPedal.

Mit der Sitzposition bin ich mir nicht so sicher, da schon jetzt eine doch recht starke Sattelüberhöhung habe und an steilen Bergabpassagen manchmal schon Überschlagsgefühle bekomme.

Seht ihr an der Standardausstattung noch irgendwelche schweren Anbauteile, die unbedingt getauscht gehören.


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (14. Februar 2011)

Hi, senk' die Gabel auf 120mm ab, PP zuschalter und den Negativfederweg reduzieren. Reifen musst du je nach Witterung/Strecke draufmachen. Ein leichterer LRS ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt. Wenn du wirklich Gewicht einsparen willst, dann kommst du mit 500â¬ leider nicht sehr weit...

FÃ¼r den Preis ist das Ding sensationell gut ausgestattet - trotzdem habe ich so gut wie alles ausgetauscht.. ;-)


----------



## das_chucky (14. Februar 2011)

Hast Du vielleicht eine Ausstattungsliste, nur mal so als Anregung. Bei was für einem Gewicht bist Du denn gelandet?


----------



## donprogrammo (14. Februar 2011)

Wenn du auf der Straße unterwegs bist, bist du mit den schmalen Reifen wirklich schneller unterwegs, wenn du aber im Gelände unterwegs bist sind die breiten schneller und Pannensicherer.
Du brauchst ja auf 44 nicht verzichten, dachte eher sowas wie 44/36, da du ja in Rennen keine allzulangen Steigungen hast, und das Rad ja dadurch auch leichter wirst. Zudem wird der Q-Faktor der Kurbel besser.
Ok, wenn du schon so eine Ü*berhöhung hast ist das ja kein Problem mit der Sitzposition.


----------



## FFreak (15. Februar 2011)

Leichtes Tuningpotential, was bezahlbar ist, sehe ich noch bei Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze. 
Der LRS geht auch gut leichter, wird aber nicht billig wenn er sehr gut aufgebaut werden soll. Falls dir das nicht so megawichtig ist, findest du gutes Material beim Sauerländischen "Laufradbauer"....


----------



## das_chucky (15. Februar 2011)

Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze? 

Hast Du konktrete Vorschläge? Bei den 31,4mm Sattelstützen gibt es ja nicht viel Auswahl und ein 600mm Flatbar ist ja keine Option...


----------



## donprogrammo (15. Februar 2011)

Tipp: nimm halt ne 31.6, meine Kind Shock i950 in 31.6 hat problemlos reingepasst, udn ich muß auch nichtmehr den Sattelschnellspanner mit Gewalt anziehen, damit der Sattel nicht beim fahren einsinkt ...
Carbon Lenker und Sattelstütze machen schon ein Paar Gramm, aber ob sich das lohnt? Dann eher ein guten leichten LRS, das hilft wirklich bei Rennen, wenn sich das Rad leicht beschläunigen lässt


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (15. Februar 2011)

das_chucky schrieb:


> Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze?
> 
> Hast Du konktrete Vorschläge? Bei den 31,4mm Sattelstützen gibt es ja nicht viel Auswahl und ein 600mm Flatbar ist ja keine Option...


 

...31,6er passte bei mir auch rein, hab'ne KCNC TiProLite verbaut wiegt 151g und ist auch preislich akzeptabel...

Folgende Teile habe ich noch verbaut/getauscht:

Vorbau: Syntace F139, 75mm mit Ti-Schrauben
Lenker: Syntace Lowrider Carbon
Sattel: SelleItalia SLR XC Gel Flow
Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano XT
LRS: vorne DT-Swiss 240 mit Mavic 317, DT Revolution Speichen und Alu-Nippeln - hinten Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 mit Mavic 517
Griffe: Syntace MotoGripz
Reifen: Schwalbe RocketRon EVO 2,25"
Schläuche: Schwalbe X-Light

Mein Slide ist 6er BJ '10 (noch mit Talas ), 18" und wiegt 12,9kg...


----------



## sloop89 (16. Februar 2011)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, auch wenn du noch 500g an Gewicht sparst, dein Slide ist für dein Vorhaben wirklich unpassend. Da würd ich mir lieber ein Rahmen-/Gabel-Set kaufen (Drössiger Offroad mit einer Reba 360 in der Bucht) und nen Laufradsatz hier im Markt für 100. Das spart locker 2 kg !!! Damit bist du schneller unterwegs. 

Aber nur meine Meinung 


Gruss in die Heimat.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (16. Februar 2011)

Ich schlieÃe mich mal meinem Vorredner an, das Rad ist vÃ¶llig ungeeignet um Rennen zu fahren! Wenn du es jetzt Richtung Rennen trimmst, wird der eigentliche Einsatzzweck verschlechtert und die Renntauglichkeit nur geringfÃ¼gig verbessert.
In so fern wÃ¼rde ich den ersten Tipp umsetzten und gut ist! Damit lÃ¤sst sich schon vernÃ¼nftig was machen, was schnell rÃ¼ckgÃ¤nig gemacht ist.

Ansonsten lieber noch 500â¬ sparen und dann ein Radon hardtail kaufen, das ist dann schon um 200% besser zum Rennen fahren geeignet als dein Slide mit allem Tuning je hin kommt!


----------



## das_chucky (17. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank für die verschiedenen Meinungen,

ihr habt recht, aus dem Slide wird wohl niemals eine Rennfeile werden. Und da ich es ja auch noch uneingeschränkt zum Touren und auf meinen Heimatpfaden nutzen will möchte ich den Charakter des Rades nicht zu sehr verändern. 

Eure Tipps bzgl. Negativfederweg und Gabelabsenkung werde ich natürlich beherzigen und austesten.

Ich denke aber, dass ein leichterer Laufradsatz nie verkehrt sein kann...

Und mit dem von mir ins Auge gefassten HOPE PRO II / STANS CREST LAUFRADSATZ mache ich bestimmt nichts verkehrt, da ich ihn aufgrund der Variabilität (QR und 15mm Vorderrad)  auch später noch in ein anderes Bike verpflanzen kann. Damit kann ich dann 2,25 Rocket Rons Tubeless fahren.

Vielleicht läuft mir ja in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten noch das ein oder andere leichte und günstige Teil im Bikemarkt über den weg...

Und irgendwann gönne ich mir bestimmt auch noch nen Racebike...


----------



## Chaser84 (20. Februar 2011)

Ich würde dir auch lieber empfehlen 500,- drauf legen und das hier kaufen: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a28853/zr-race-7-0.html

Gibts doch momentan zum Schleuderpreis so ne geile Ausstattung bekommste lange nicht mehr wieder!


----------



## das_chucky (3. März 2011)

So, das ganze Projekt verzögert sich erst einmal...

Mich hat wohl auch der schon fast berüchtigte Hinterbau-Rahmenbruch ereilt...

Aber seht selbst:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/846025

Die Fotoqualität ist nicht die Beste, aber erkennbar ist der Riss schon.

Mitte März sollen bei Radon neue überarbeitete Hinterbauten für das Slide eintreffen...


----------



## das_chucky (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte kurz nochmal das Thema aufgreifen.

Der letzte Stand war ja, dass die Kettenstrebe angebrochen war. H&S haben das Teil anstandslos ersetzt, leider hat es 4 Wochen gedauert, bis ich Ersatz hatte, dafür handelt es sich bei der neuen Kettenstrebe um die geänderte aktuelle Version. Soweit so gut.

Was die Renntauglichkeit angeht, habe ich mich für die Lowest Budget Variante entschieden... Die 2.4" Nobby Nic mussten 2.2" Continental Race King weichen, und die Standardschläuche habe ich gegen Latex-Schläuche getauscht. Das wars dann auch schon... Diese Aktion hat mir ca. 450g an rotierenden Massen gespart, was doch fühlbar ist. Des Weiteren habe ich, wie vorgeschlagen, den Sag der Federelemente etwas reduziert. Ich fahre die Gabel im Rennen jetzt mit 120mm und den Dämpfer mit aktiviertem Pro Pedal.

Dieses Setup hat sich in den letzten Rennen gut bewährt, so dass ich bei den lokalen Marathons (in meiner Klasse - Herren ab 30 Jahre - zumeist mittlere Distanz)  doch bis ins vordere Drittel (wenn auch nur knapp) fahren kann.

Und ich glaube, da bin ich eher der begrenzende Faktor und nicht das Slide...


----------

